# Any opinins on 'Cold Air Intake' mod



## racerxnyc (Jul 27, 2018)

My 2017 mkIII TT is ready for a 'Cold Air Intake' mod.

I am looking for one that is shielded, so that it minimizes the heat sucked in from the engine compartment.

There are so many different brands.
034 Motorsports, Integrated Engineering, Burger Motorports, BMP Tuning

Any opinions / likes / dislikes?


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

The 034 Motorsport intake (which I have and like) re-utilizes the OEM lower intake box section that efficiently pulls in colder air. The 034 replaces the upper section of the plenum and intake tube and utilizes a higher flow rate conical filter.

Most OEM engines are air starved to help meet emissions requirements. Better breathing is always beneficial.


----------



## bobbybrown (Oct 8, 2003)

Racing line has a design that also keep the euro look of the engine bay ... and perfect OEM or Stage 1 to 3.

https://www.racingline.com/vwr12g7r600


----------



## tyfnfvw (Oct 1, 2018)

Hello guys ^^


----------

